# Single father, never married able to sponsor newborn to Dubai?



## dhan1111 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello

I am a single man living and working in US now. I am planning to relocate to Dubai this year after I find a job there. I will have my mother with me on residence visa if I meet the requirements for sponsoring her (AED 20,000 salary per month and a 2-bedroom apartment on rent). My father is no more.

I am contemplating getting a baby of my own through surrogate mother and bringing the baby to Dubai. Wanted to know if my work visa in Dubai will enable me to sponsor my baby? I am a single man, never married. The biological mother of the baby will not have any relationship with me nor with the baby, as per legal terms of the surrogacy. I would be having the full custody of the newborn baby as well as appropriate documentation from the biological mother hired by the surrogacy agency for NOC, etc. With all this, is it possible for me to bring my newborn to Dubai? If yes, under what visa? Assuming my salary would be sufficient to sponsor my mom and my newborn baby.

Please advise!

Thanks!
Adi


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Welcome to the "bored", of course it's possible, providing your name is on the birth certificate you can sponsor junior, will the mother's details be on there too? If so it'll be even easier, you're "No longer together and don't know where she is now".

I'd be amazed if it's looked at really hard, you'll be fine.


----------



## dhan1111 (Jan 30, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Welcome to the "bored", of course it's possible, providing your name is on the birth certificate you can sponsor junior, will the mother's details be on there too? If so it'll be even easier, you're "No longer together and don't know where she is now".
> 
> I'd be amazed if it's looked at really hard, you'll be fine.


Thanks for your prompt response.

I don't think the surrogate mother's name/details are provided on the birth certificate of the baby. I believe surrogate laws in my country have adequate legal work to dis-allow the surrogate mother from claiming rights to the baby or her name. I am not sure how the documentation goes as I have not even started the process but I want to make sure this is do-able before I leave US bcoz. I'm sure I can bring my newborn baby to US with no issues. Don't want to land in Dubai and discover I can't get a baby thru surrogate mother bcoz. Dubai won't let me bring my baby.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You're the babies father, that means a lot here.


----------



## esbeaumont (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi,

I am in a similar situation - single father in UAE and having two babies from a surrogate mother in US in just a few months. Did you find any problems when coming back to Dubai with the babies? What are the papers you need? Any recommendations?

I checked the laws and I am afraid I won´t be able to come back with my kids therefore any recommendations would be more than welcome!

Thanks a lot


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Several complex issues here but here's my two penn'th.

Mothers names have to appear on a birth certificate - the fathers is optional. I cannot imagine any country which doesnt have a mothers name on the birth certificate - that would be too bizarre. If there's one thing you can be sure about, its who your mother is.

That means surrogacy is another name for adoption, and from personal experience, adoption is a No No in the UAE. You cannot sponsor an adopted child under any circumstance in Abu Dhabi, and in Dubai its extremely unlikely. I know this as I have a friend who has this very issue. 

Okay, the issue may be that adoption of a 20+ year old appears slightly dodgy on paper, but when you marry someone and adopt their child from when they were a young age, it can be a big problem in the UAE a decade later when the natural mother can no longer sponsor her own daughter..

We never managed to get an adopted person sponsored on their fathers visa. I can imagine that a surrogate child is in an even worse position.


----------



## esbeaumont (Aug 28, 2016)

Well, that´s not very encouraging 

The birth certificate doesn´t include the surrogate mother name, just the father´s name. It may sound bizarre, but those are the laws in the US on surrogacy.

According to the emirati law, kids out of marriage are not allowed therefore that could be an argument to deny the entry back in the country.

Is quite a complex issue but for sure I´m not the first one in UAE with the same problem ...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

A quick question: your babies are born in the US. Will they have USA citizenship? Your username has the Spanish flag. Do you only have Spanish citizenship? How does this all sort out at the end? 

Assuming you are American I don't think you will be prevented from bringing your babies to the UAE on their American passports as their father. The issue will be getting residency visas. If you can't, you can probably still do visa runs. Your challenge will be organising health insurance (need a UAE visa for local health insurance. School places are not in your radar for some years, so no need to worry about a visa for that). 

If both you and the babies only have Spanish citizenship, you won't be able to do visa runs due to the new UAE rules for Schengen passport holders.

I have seen a number of families here (Dubai) with children that were clearly adopted - white parents with African toddlers. I used to know of an expat woman who adopted two toddlers from Ethiopia while she lived in Dubai and was able to bring her children here and they were on her sponsorship. She was a single woman with no spouse in sight. Based on what I've seen, it should be possible for you to sponsor your children, but you will probably have to jump through a lot of hoops. I also quickly googled and found a few threads from another expat website where several women stated they were able to sponsor their children without a father or even having been married when the child was born - but all of them stated they had to make multiple visits to immigration and get NOC letters.

As it is, if you are the biological father and this is proven, you should be ok - I think. It should be handy getting a NOC letter from the babies' surrogate mother that is notarised by the USA authorities (fully attested and notarised, just like your diplomas were when you landed the UAE job). But note the below:

Have you spoken with your embassy? They may be able to provide insight as they must deal with getting passports for new babies all the time as well as people bringing in adopted children. Speaking with your embassy/consulate should be the first step. Then see if there are immigration lawyers in the UAE who can clarify the matter (no one on a random internet forum should be treated as gospel). 

Last but not least, knowing the UAE it may well come down to the luck of draw and whoever happens to be the person at immigration stamping the approval form on the day in question. A really good PRO can go a long way in helping your case. But step #1 should be your embassy and their guidance. GO TO THE EMBASSY.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

esbeaumont said:


> Is quite a complex issue but for sure I´m not the first one in UAE with the same problem ...


Undoubtedly, but that doesnt mean anyone solved it. I asked an ex-colleague who has been here 15 years in HR recruitment and he had never come across the adoption problem but he admitted that may have been his team filtering out people in that circumstance before.

As has ben said, I suspect father but no mother named will just result in 'computer says no'


----------



## Nightowler (Aug 8, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> Several complex issues here but here's my two penn'th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Nightowler said:


> Categorically not true.


Categorically it is true - it happened last month and I can assure you that whatever you may have achieved (well done) is not done now. We even consulted a firm who specialise in immigration issues and they confirmed it.



Nightowler said:


> both our names are on our children's birth certificates (common practice when adopting from Ethiopia years ago) but as they were obviously a different ethnicity to us.


So from a paperwork pint of view, your children have a birth certificate with your names on them, so the issue is much easier. The officials wont care about genetic parentage as will just be saying the right number of names appear, with the right surname on the right form. From a paperwork point of view here, they are not adopted.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The man is in Dubai, not Abu Dhabi, so he has that to his advantage. They seem to be more lenient in Dubai.

I've been in the UAE long enough to know that if you keep at it, it eventually happens. You may be rejected the first few times but eventually by appealing to the right people someone eventually stamps the approval form. I wouldn't be surprised if your candidate applies again (and even again) it'll eventually be approved. 

As it is, to the previous poster: go speak with your embassy. 



twowheelsgood said:


> Categorically it is true - it happened last month and I can assure you that whatever you may have achieved (well done) is not done now. We even consulted a firm who specialise in immigration issues and they confirmed it.
> 
> 
> 
> So from a paperwork pint of view, your children have a birth certificate with your names on them, so the issue is much easier. The officials wont care about genetic parentage as will just be saying the right number of names appear, with the right surname on the right form. From a paperwork point of view here, they are not adopted.


----------



## esbeaumont (Aug 28, 2016)

I am Spanish but my kids will have US passports when they are born. I was thinking of bringing them here straight from the US with all the legalised papers (Birth certificate, Court Order, No objection letter, etc...) but I may have to reconsider going first to Spain so that they can have their Spanish passports and then coming back to Dubai, if that helps to have less hassle.

Last week I sent an email to the UAE embassy in the US asking for more information on the whole process but without giving details on surrogacy since this may be a taboo - let´s wait and see what they say.

For sure I will go to my embassy to ask for advice but they will say this falls under a legal limbo and cannot guarantee anything ... which is pretty frustrating!

Any other help would be more than welcome ... wish I could have the feedback from someone who used a surrogate in the US! Fingers crossed ...

Thanks to all for your views and help!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Get their Spanish passports is a must. It'd be odder for the father and his children to have different passports as you're applying to sponsor them. Reduces the impression that you're human trafficking (UAE is sensitive to this issue). With the USA passports the babies can do visa runs until the sponsorship issue is sorted out.

Good luck! Just be prepared for a lot of hassles and hoops to jump and always have the documents with you (NOC, certificates etc) even when doing visa runs. 



esbeaumont said:


> I am Spanish but my kids will have US passports when they are born. I was thinking of bringing them here straight from the US with all the legalised papers (Birth certificate, Court Order, No objection letter, etc...) but I may have to reconsider going first to Spain so that they can have their Spanish passports and then coming back to Dubai, if that helps to have less hassle.
> 
> Last week I sent an email to the UAE embassy in the US asking for more information on the whole process but without giving details on surrogacy since this may be a taboo - let´s wait and see what they say.
> 
> ...


----------



## lunamargherita (11 mo ago)

Hi! I have tried to send you a direct message but I am new on the forum and the DM feature is not working for me yet.
How did it go in the end? Did you manage to enter the UAE with the surrogate baby?
We are in a similar situation, surrogate baby with a US passport planning to enter the UAE.
Would really appreciate a response


----------



## lunamargherita (11 mo ago)

esbeaumont said:


> I am Spanish but my kids will have US passports when they are born. I was thinking of bringing them here straight from the US with all the legalised papers (Birth certificate, Court Order, No objection letter, etc...) but I may have to reconsider going first to Spain so that they can have their Spanish passports and then coming back to Dubai, if that helps to have less hassle.
> 
> Last week I sent an email to the UAE embassy in the US asking for more information on the whole process but without giving details on surrogacy since this may be a taboo - let´s wait and see what they say.
> 
> ...



Hi! I have tried to send you a direct message but I am new on the forum and the DM feature is not working for me yet.
How did it go in the end? Did you manage to enter the UAE with the surrogate baby?
We are in a similar situation, surrogate baby with a US passport planning to enter the UAE.
Would really appreciate a response


----------



## DbxNoor (6 mo ago)

dhan1111 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a single man living and working in US now. I am planning to relocate to Dubai this year after I find a job there. I will have my mother with me on residence visa if I meet the requirements for sponsoring her (AED 20,000 salary per month and a 2-bedroom apartment on rent). My father is no more.
> 
> ...


Hi Adi,

hope you have resolved this matter. I am currently in the same position. If you have resolved this issues please could you share ?


----------



## DbxNoor (6 mo ago)

lunamargherita said:


> Hi! I have tried to send you a direct message but I am new on the forum and the DM feature is not working for me yet.
> How did it go in the end? Did you manage to enter the UAE with the surrogate baby?
> We are in a similar situation, surrogate baby with a US passport planning to enter the UAE.
> Would really appreciate a response


Hi I am in the same situation, have you resolved it ? Would you mind sharing your experience?
Regards


----------



## DbxNoor (6 mo ago)

esbeaumont said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a similar situation - single father in UAE and having two babies from a surrogate mother in US in just a few months. Did you find any problems when coming back to Dubai with the babies? What are the papers you need? Any recommendations?
> 
> ...





esbeaumont said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a similar situation - single father in UAE and having two babies from a surrogate mother in US in just a few months. Did you find any problems when coming back to Dubai with the babies? What are the papers you need? Any recommendations?
> 
> ...


hi there I am in similar situation, have you managed to come back to UAE with babies. If so how ? Can. You please share ?
Thanks


----------

